# Desktop plan almost scrapped. Need new Laptop 42k



## cacklebolt (Feb 9, 2013)

I was to initially buy a new PC but my dad doesnt want one. He suggests me to get a laptop instead.
Please suggest a laptop from the two I liked:
www.flipkart.com/hp-pavilion-g6-231...7U2W&ref=09859e36-2dfb-4572-9325-f42f145466b9

*configure.ap.dell.com/dellstore/co...d=inspiron-15r-5521&c=in&l=en&s=dhs&cs=indhs1

I liked the second one due to 8730m.

please advise.


----------



## powerstarprince (Feb 9, 2013)

I would suggest the dell for you it might override ur budget though


----------



## cacklebolt (Feb 9, 2013)

shadow said:


> I would suggest the dell for you it might override ur budget though



And will i get it for less if I find it without Win8 ?


----------



## tkin (Feb 9, 2013)

Gimme a budget and a purpose.


----------



## cacklebolt (Feb 9, 2013)

tkin said:


> Gimme a budget and a purpose.



Gaming at native and higher res. primarily. Audio , Video conversion , office and productivity , Movies .

budget around 42k. 
and I am more inclined to the Dell one though.


----------



## tkin (Feb 9, 2013)

AlphaQ said:


> Gaming at native and higher res. primarily. Audio , Video conversion , office and productivity , Movies .
> 
> budget around 42k.
> and I am more inclined to the Dell one though.


For DELL: Dell New Inspiron 15R Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win8/ 1GB Graph) - Dell: Flipkart.com
Will go for 42k locally.

HP: HP Pavilion G6-2320TX Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 1TB/ Win8/ 1GB Graph) - HP: Flipkart.com

HP one has more HDD space, but Dell I believe to have better RMA support, and no reason to go for 2313AX, reason no. 1: no win 7 support, reason no 2: i5>>A10 for 99% tasks.


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 9, 2013)

gaming + laptop never mix too well. in case you have a desktop and want laptop as a secondary gaming device (think of it as a way to play LAN multiplayer) then it is ok but as a primary gaming machine, not a good idea.

BTW 8730M is hardly any better than 7670M. Don't think just because it is 87xx GPU it'll perform better. AMD completely messed up the laptop GPU naming scheme. Check if you can find a laptop with GT640M GPU.


----------



## cacklebolt (Feb 10, 2013)

Sam said:


> gaming + laptop never mix too well. in case you have a desktop and want laptop as a secondary gaming device (think of it as a way to play LAN multiplayer) then it is ok but as a primary gaming machine, not a good idea.
> 
> BTW 8730M is hardly any better than 7670M. Don't think just because it is 87xx GPU it'll perform better. AMD completely messed up the laptop GPU naming scheme. Check if you can find a laptop with GT640M GPU.



i cant help it @sam, dad wont buy a desktop.

And I just found this GPU roadmap. 



> For DELL: Dell New Inspiron 15R Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win8/ 1GB Graph) - Dell: Flipkart.com
> Will go for 42k locally.
> 
> HP: HP Pavilion G6-2320TX Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 1TB/ Win8/ 1GB Graph) - HP: Flipkart.com
> ...



I dont get it.. what is no win 7 support supposed to mean ?


----------



## tkin (Feb 10, 2013)

AlphaQ said:


> i cant help it @sam, dad wont buy a desktop.
> 
> And I just found this GPU roadmap.
> 
> ...


That means HP 2313AX and 2049TX2301AX has no drivers available for win 7, just for win 8 only, and they do not ship with OS, so if you buy them better get ready to shell out some cash for Win 8.

*i.imgur.com/tSG2Kql.jpg

Also I had mailed HP India for an expected date on the drivers, they couldn't reply.


----------



## cacklebolt (Feb 10, 2013)

tkin said:


> That means HP 2313AX and 2049AX has no drivers available for win 7, just for win 8 only, and they do not ship with OS, so if you buy them better get ready to shell out some cash for Win 8.
> 
> 
> Also I had mailed HP India for an expected date on the drivers, they couldn't reply.



so should i get the 8730m enabled laptop ? and are there benchmarks available comparing the i5m vs a10m ?


----------



## tkin (Feb 10, 2013)

AlphaQ said:


> so should i get the 8730m enabled laptop ? and are there benchmarks available comparing the i5m vs a10m ?


Right here, see the spanking: Intel Core i3-3110M Ivy Bridge versus i3-2370M Sandy Bridge (page 1: Sandy Bridge versus Ivy Bridge, Core i3 versus i5) - BeHardware

And make sure whatever intel laptop you buy the processor name is like this: i3/i5xxxx*M* and not i3/i5xxxx*U*, these are ULV processors and they run like cr@p.


----------



## cacklebolt (Feb 10, 2013)

@tkin, went through the benchmarks. I see that the A10-4600M beats an i3 and i5 in gaming , whereas it is at par with the i3's in CPU performance. So doesn't the APU make more sense ? 
Yet I am open to suggestions.
Will an i3 + discrete gpu be better ?


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 10, 2013)

looks like i was wrong. Review Dell Inspiron 15R-5521 Notebook. despite being coupled with a ULV processor, 8730M gives GT640 a run for its money and is noticeably faster than 7670M. So a normal voltage i5 + 8730M will easily outperform i5 + 7670M. But a ULV processor won't help in gaming. You'll need a standard voltage processor like tkin said.

But one will only miss out on propitiatory HP crap in case with HP 2313AX. Display driver can be downloaded from AMD's site, generic audio driver or AMD's built in audio driver should work. only the bluetooth & wifi drivers will give trouble.



AlphaQ said:


> @tkin, went through the benchmarks. I see that the A10-4600M beats an i3 and i5 in gaming , whereas it is at par with the i3's in CPU performance. So doesn't the APU make more sense ?



because the laptops being tested doesn't have discrete graphics. add a discrete GPU like 7670M, and i5 will easily take home the prize money. A8/A10 can only match i3 because it lack turbo. with i5, turbo + more L3 cache memory makes it more like a one sided game. for general performance check Anandtech's review.

And dual channel do have a big effect on the graphics performance of APU.


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Feb 10, 2013)

Go for hp pavilion g6-2320tx. But if primary preference is gaming go for hp pavilion 2313ax. Crossfire does benefit in games.


----------



## powerstarprince (Feb 10, 2013)

tkin said:


> That means HP 2313AX and 2049AX has no drivers available for win 7, just for win 8 only, and they do not ship with OS, so if you buy them better get ready to shell out some cash for Win 8.
> 
> *i.imgur.com/tSG2Kql.jpg
> 
> Also I had mailed HP India for an expected date on the drivers, they couldn't reply.



Dude there are win 7 drivers for 2049tx check it again


----------



## tkin (Feb 10, 2013)

AlphaQ said:


> @tkin, went through the benchmarks. I see that the A10-4600M beats an i3 and i5 in gaming , whereas it is at par with the i3's in CPU performance. So doesn't the APU make more sense ?
> Yet I am open to suggestions.
> Will an i3 + discrete gpu be better ?


Its because the games are run using their inbuilt GPUs, and 7660/7640G>>>>HD4000, but when you add a 7670 its easy to see which will pull ahead, the cpu performance across all applications should give you an idea.



shadow said:


> Dude there are win 7 drivers for 2049tx check it again


So sorry sorry, my mistake, it's the *2301AX that lacks these drivers*, actually when asked in fb about win 7 drivers for 2313AX the dumb@$$ hp support team pointed towards the 2301AX which also lacks Win 7 drivers:
*i.imgur.com/YxrFRBX.png




Sam said:


> looks like i was wrong. Review Dell Inspiron 15R-5521 Notebook. despite being coupled with a ULV processor, 8730M gives GT640 a run for its money and is noticeably faster than 7670M. So a normal voltage i5 + 8730M will easily outperform i5 + 7670M. But a ULV processor won't help in gaming. You'll need a standard voltage processor like tkin said.
> 
> But one will only miss out on propitiatory HP crap in case with HP 2313AX. Display driver can be downloaded from AMD's site, generic audio driver or AMD's built in audio driver should work. only the bluetooth & wifi drivers will give trouble.
> 
> ...


And also the other stuff like the fan control app(HP2313AX fan runs at full speed with storm like noise, can be fixed with a app, win 8 only).


----------



## cacklebolt (Feb 11, 2013)

Actually guys , I am getting very confused now... can you mention specific models ?


----------



## cacklebolt (Feb 11, 2013)

I just found an i3u + 500 gb hard disk version of the Inspiron 15R. 
Everyone says i3 ~ A10 and i3 + GPU > A10 + GPU.
The Inspiron 15R has a Mars 8730M Gpu while the Pavilion 2313AX has the 7670M gpu.

Which GPU is better ? 
And Can I increase the HDD capacity of the Inspiron 15R ?


----------



## tkin (Feb 11, 2013)

AlphaQ said:


> I just found an i3u + 500 gb hard disk version of the Inspiron 15R.
> Everyone says i3 ~ A10 and i3 + GPU > A10 + GPU.
> The Inspiron 15R has a Mars 8730M Gpu while the Pavilion 2313AX has the 7670M gpu.
> 
> ...


8730m>7670m
But i3U<<A10.

So, not a good choice, i5U is doable, but not i3U.


----------



## cacklebolt (Feb 11, 2013)

tkin said:


> 8730m>7670m
> But i3U<<A10.
> 
> So, not a good choice, i5U is doable, but not i3U.



So I should get the 2313ax then ? What are the differences If the i3U is replaced by the i3M ?


----------



## tkin (Feb 11, 2013)

AlphaQ said:


> So I should get the 2313ax then ? What are the differences If the i3U is replaced by the i3M ?


i3m>A10 is games etc, i3m~A10 is multithreaded, i3u sucks.


----------



## cacklebolt (Feb 11, 2013)

tkin said:


> i3m>A10 is games etc, i3m~A10 is multithreaded, i3u sucks.



Very clear then. can you help me find a lappy with i3m + 8730m(preferably) ???
But didnt dell give options to customise the parts ? I remember having done it once....


----------



## tkin (Feb 11, 2013)

AlphaQ said:


> Very clear then. can you help me find a lappy with i3m + 8730m(preferably) ???
> But didnt dell give options to customise the parts ? I remember having done it once....


Let me check.


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 11, 2013)

tkin said:


> And also the other stuff like the fan control app(HP2313AX fan runs at full speed with storm like noise, can be fixed with a app, win 8 only).



you'll have to rely on 3rd party fan control apps that works better than HP CoolSense. CoolSense internal settings is fixed. you can't run the fan speed by %.



AlphaQ said:


> So I should get the 2313ax then ? What are the differences If the i3U is replaced by the i3M ?



i3 doesn't have turbo and now think a processor which will never exceed 1.5Ghz ever that also a dual core. no overclock.



AlphaQ said:


> Very clear then. can you help me find a lappy with i3m + 8730m(preferably) ???



8730M is only available with Dell. Others will jump once they run of out 7670M stock or do some sort of refresh. My guess is with the launch of Windows Blue they'll offer a new GPU.


----------



## cacklebolt (Feb 12, 2013)

But wont a 2.5 GHz Dual core i3 be at par with the A10 ? 

Somehow after seeing the 8000 series GPU in Dell , i seem to be losing interest in 7670m.
And I dont mind Dell at all.


----------



## cacklebolt (Feb 12, 2013)

Any laptops with Nvidia GPUs around the same price ???


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 12, 2013)

AlphaQ said:


> Any laptops with Nvidia GPUs around the same price ???



there are a few ones with GT640M. Only this GPU is on par with 8730M.



AlphaQ said:


> But wont a 2.5 GHz Dual core i3 be at par with the A10 ?



yes an i3 competes directly with A10. performance will be more or less same.


----------



## cacklebolt (Feb 12, 2013)

Sam said:


> there are a few ones with GT640M. Only this GPU is on par with 8730M.
> 
> 
> 
> yes an i3 competes directly with A10. performance will be more or less same.



can you gimme a link of a 640m lappy under 40k ?? the g40m was simply brilliant !!
only nvidia gpus i found under 40k were stupid 630m ones.


----------



## tkin (Feb 12, 2013)

AlphaQ said:


> can you gimme a link of a 640m lappy under 40k ?? the g40m was simply brilliant !!
> only nvidia gpus i found under 40k were stupid 630m ones.


Not possible.


----------



## cacklebolt (Feb 12, 2013)

tkin said:


> Not possible.



So, conclusions till now:
640m not possible under 40k.
8730m available in a dell inspiron 15r but it has an ULV i3 proccy.
HP Pavlion G6 2313AX seems to match my requirements the best but it is supposed to have driver issues.

best possible option now seems:
i3M + 7670M

came across something interesting 
it says 8000m series will not support dual graphics.


----------



## tkin (Feb 12, 2013)

Most possibly they are right,. the architectures are different, you can't crossfire GCN with vliw, or vliw4 with vliw5.


----------



## cacklebolt (Feb 12, 2013)

But if the 8000 series are really that good , then CF wont matter , right ?
Besides , theres a laptop from Asus the N56DP with A10 +7730m .. Couldnt find it online.


----------



## tkin (Feb 12, 2013)

AlphaQ said:


> But if the 8000 series are really that good , then CF wont matter , right ?
> Besides , theres a laptop from Asus the N56DP with A10 +7730m .. Couldnt find it online.


Yeah, dual cf is a gimmick, won't work for 90% of games, a 7730m is a good GPU, but I doubt you could find it under 40k, look locally, my budget was 38k and I landed with i3+7670m.


----------



## cacklebolt (Feb 12, 2013)

tkin said:


> Yeah, dual cf is a gimmick, won't work for 90% of games, a 7730m is a good GPU, but I doubt you could find it under 40k, look locally, my budget was 38k and I landed with i3+7670m.



That is why I am on the lookout for the Asus laptop I mentioned.


----------



## cacklebolt (Feb 12, 2013)

That is why I am on the lookout for the Asus laptop I mentioned.


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 12, 2013)

AlphaQ said:


> came across something interesting
> it says 8000m series will not support dual graphics.



APU based on Trinity architecture won't support 8-series GPUs. Richland (3rd gen APU) will only support 8-series GPU.



AlphaQ said:


> But if the 8000 series are really that good , then CF wont matter , right ?



if CF works fine in 8-series GPU (i am really feel next gen CFX will be broken too) it'll be even better. 



AlphaQ said:


> Besides , theres a laptop from Asus the N56DP with A10 +7730m .. Couldnt find it online.



this is India. You won't get what you want. You'll only find junk that nobody else wants.


----------



## tkin (Feb 12, 2013)

Sam said:


> APU based on Trinity architecture won't support 8-series GPUs. Richland (3rd gen APU) will only support 8-series GPU.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This


----------



## cacklebolt (Feb 12, 2013)

Sam said:


> APU based on Trinity architecture won't support 8-series GPUs. Richland (3rd gen APU) will only support 8-series GPU.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I posted about this on Asus India facebook and twitter page.  Will they reply?  If it does launch soon does it make sense to go for it?


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 12, 2013)

better wait for 8-series GPU or maybe Nvidia 640M to appear in sub 40k laptops. APU based laptop are not worth getting if the end price exceeds i5 + a decent GPU combo.

a while ago someone pointed to an Acer laptop with 640M under 40k. I don't have the link or even remember the name. look at acer india's site if you are interested.


----------



## tkin (Feb 12, 2013)

Sam said:


> better wait for 8-series GPU or maybe Nvidia 640M to appear in sub 40k laptops. APU based laptop are not worth getting if the end price exceeds i5 + a decent GPU combo.
> 
> a while ago someone pointed to an Acer laptop with 640M under 40k. I don't have the link or even remember the name. look at acer india's site if you are interested.


I'll kill myself if such a laptop is available.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 12, 2013)

no need to kill yourself 
Acer Aspire M3 Laptop (2nd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win7 HP/ 1GB Graph) (NX.RYKSI.002) - Acer: Flipkart.com


----------



## cacklebolt (Feb 12, 2013)

Checking in progress.


----------



## tkin (Feb 12, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> no need to kill yourself
> Acer Aspire M3 Laptop (2nd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win7 HP/ 1GB Graph) (NX.RYKSI.002) - Acer: Flipkart.com


Ahh, 50k, waaay over my budget, relieved


----------



## cacklebolt (Feb 12, 2013)

@tkin wait till you see this.seems too good to be true.


----------



## tkin (Feb 12, 2013)

AlphaQ said:


> @tkin wait till you see this.seems too good to be true.


Buddy, please refer to sam's post above:


> this is India. You won't get what you want. You'll only find junk that nobody else wants.


----------



## cacklebolt (Feb 12, 2013)

tkin said:


> Buddy, please refer to sam's post above:



what if we ordered from tigerdirect/amazon ?


----------



## tkin (Feb 12, 2013)

AlphaQ said:


> what if we ordered from tigerdirect/amazon ?


Shipping charge and customs will make it over 50k for sure, also no warranty(never heard acer give International warranty, asus does I think, dell requires you to transfer the license but at the end it does too).


----------



## cacklebolt (Feb 12, 2013)

tkin said:


> Shipping charge and customs will make it over 50k for sure, also no warranty(never heard acer give International warranty, asus does I think, dell requires you to transfer the license but at the end it does too).



 so i have to search for my laptop...


----------



## cacklebolt (Feb 12, 2013)

Dad was to order 2313ax from flipkart today.  It was out of stock. Even I Iiked it. Guess my search is over.


----------



## tkin (Feb 12, 2013)

AlphaQ said:


> Dad was to order 2313ax from flipkart today.  It was out of stock. Even I Iiked it. Guess my search is over.


No win 7 drivers and i3 is faster


----------



## cacklebolt (Feb 12, 2013)

tkin said:


> No win 7 drivers and i3 is faster



There is a model called pavilion g6 2002ax which is an exact replica of this.  It has win7 drivers which work perfectly on this.  Besides i3 was stretching my budget. And it meets most of my requirements.


----------



## tkin (Feb 13, 2013)

AlphaQ said:


> There is a model called pavilion g6 2002ax which is an exact replica of this.  It has win7 drivers which work perfectly on this.  Besides i3 was stretching my budget. And it meets most of my requirements.


Dell 15R N5520 is costlier than 2313AX?


----------



## cacklebolt (Feb 13, 2013)

tkin said:


> Dell 15R N5520 is costlier than 2313AX?



Can you post the link?  Anyway how is my decision except for drivers? 

P. S i woul& be playing fifa n showing 2 etc.  So that's enough


----------



## nandu26 (Feb 13, 2013)

AlphaQ said:


> what if we ordered from tigerdirect/amazon ?



Amazon representaives are in talks with Govt for setting up online shop. I wonder why Govt doesn't give permission for online FDI


----------



## tkin (Feb 13, 2013)

AlphaQ said:


> Can you post the link?  Anyway how is my decision except for drivers?
> 
> P. S i woul& be playing fifa n showing 2 etc.  So that's enough


Its fine, go with 2313AX, all I said is that i3 is faster than A10, I can provide the benchmarks.


----------



## cacklebolt (Feb 13, 2013)

tkin said:


> Its fine, go with 2313AX, all I said is that i3 is faster than A10, I can provide the benchmarks.



Thanks for the information mate.  Parents finally convinced.


----------



## tkin (Feb 13, 2013)

AlphaQ said:


> Thanks for the information mate.  Parents finally convinced.


*Wait wait wait, order this now, this will eat 2313AX for breakfast, this sucks, if only this was available for such a cheap price when I bough mine, brb, going to bang head against wall,* 
HP Pavilion G4-2049TX Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 500GB/ DOS/ 1GB Graph) - HP: Flipkart.com


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Feb 13, 2013)

tkin said:


> Yeah, dual cf is a gimmick, won't work for 90% of games, a 7730m is a good GPU, but I doubt you could find it under 40k, look locally, my budget was 38k and I landed with i3+7670m.



Well It's not 90%. Cut it down to 65%. For me cf did benefit in just cause 2 and dirt 3 and that too by 10 fps.


----------



## tkin (Feb 13, 2013)

Harsh Pranami said:


> Well It's not 90%. Cut it down to 65%. For me cf did benefit in just cause 2 and dirt 3 and that too by 10 fps.


Any other games?


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Feb 13, 2013)

tkin said:


> Any other games?


I'lll try and post . But one thing for sure. The CF mode doesn't work with older dx9 games.


----------



## cacklebolt (Feb 13, 2013)

tkin said:


> *Wait wait wait, order this now, this will eat 2313AX for breakfast, this sucks, if only this was available for such a cheap price when I bough mine, brb, going to bang head against wall,*
> HP Pavilion G4-2049TX Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 500GB/ DOS/ 1GB Graph) - HP: Flipkart.com



@tkin, i was to almost get it. but saw that it has only a 15.6 inch screeen.


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 13, 2013)

AlphaQ said:


> @tkin, i was to almost get it. but saw that it has only a 24 inch screeen.



if you really want a VFM laptop under 42k, take a day off and hunt down this laptop: HP Pavilion G6-2016TX. Chances are this laptop has completely disappeared from local market too but if you can find one, grab it.

*PS:* the rating at flipkart tells the whole story.


----------



## cacklebolt (Feb 13, 2013)

Sam said:


> if you really want a VFM laptop under 42k, take a day off and hunt down this laptop: HP Pavilion G6-2016TX. Chances are this laptop has completely disappeared from local market too but if you can find one, grab it.
> 
> *PS:* the rating at flipkart tells the whole story.



while i am waiting i decide to explore options if i stretch my budget. came across this !!!

but i am confused. the gpu is shown as 8370m while there is no such gpu in amd's roadmap. is it perhaps the 8730m ??


----------



## tkin (Feb 13, 2013)

AlphaQ said:


> while i am waiting i decide to explore options if i stretch my budget. came across this !!!
> 
> but i am confused. the gpu is shown as 8370m while there is no such gpu in amd's roadmap. is it perhaps the 8730m ??


Check the CPU, its ULV, aka cr@p.

And yes, its supposed to be 8730m.


----------



## cacklebolt (Feb 13, 2013)

tkin said:


> Check the CPU, its ULV, aka cr@p.
> 
> And yes, its supposed to be 8730m.


but didnt @sam post a link which said i5mu + 8730m =


----------



## Anish9218 (Feb 13, 2013)

My budget's around the same. Max 42-43k. Can't spend a buck more. @SaM - hunted down 2016tx  the dealer is same one mentioned in HP site under HP Retailers in my city. He's offering it for 40990. Will buy it tomorrow  most prolly. Guess could do some bargaining. +2nd and 3rd year warranty for 2k (Source - *www.hp.com/in/buyandprotect )

A HP exclusive store giving g6-2049tx - 36.5 without any accesories. And 37.8k- A mouse/headset/4GB sandisk pendrive/+2gb RAM extra. Not going for this because screen is 14'. I feel (2016tx) 15.6's awesome for movies and gaming. 

What say guys?


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 13, 2013)

AlphaQ said:


> but didnt @sam post a link which said i5mu + 8730m =



i5U + 8730M is an imbalanced config. slow processor but fast GPU. Check the reviews of MSI GX60 (A10 with a highend GPU). The Dell laptop will be no different. Even though current gen games run fine, it is not future proof at all. Games that are processor heavy will slow down bottlenecked by slow processor.



Anish9218 said:


> My budget's around the same. Max 42-43k. Can't spend a buck more. @SaM - hunted down 2016tx  the dealer is same one mentioned in HP site under HP Retailers in my city. He's offering it for 40990. Will buy it tomorrow  most prolly. Guess could do some bargaining. +2nd and 3rd year warranty for 2k (Source - *www.hp.com/in/buyandprotect )
> 
> A HP exclusive store giving g6-2049tx - 36.5 without any accesories. And 37.8k- A mouse/headset/4GB sandisk pendrive/+2gb RAM extra. Not going for this because screen is 14'. I feel (2016tx) 15.6's awesome for movies and gaming.
> 
> What say guys?



go for it. looks like there are still a few 2016 units left.


----------



## Anish9218 (Feb 13, 2013)

@SaM - try making my post (*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/laptops-netbooks/170135-anyone-buying-hp-i5-i7-laptops-do-avail-offer.html) sticky or something, it certainly would help people..


----------



## cacklebolt (Feb 13, 2013)

Sam said:


> i5U + 8730M is an imbalanced config. slow processor but fast GPU. Check the reviews of MSI GX60 (A10 with a highend GPU). The Dell laptop will be no different. Even though current gen games run fine, it is not future proof at all. Games that are processor heavy will slow down bottlenecked by slow processor.


I have NEVER seen an MSI laptop in India.  Now since I have to wait a few more days,  I am reconsidering my options.  If I get an i3M + 7670m should i get it?

Troubling you again. Found 3 new laptops:
*www.flipkart.com/hp-pavilion-g6-22...2YHG&ref=86441591-4f71-49c8-9800-388935902da7
*www.flipkart.com/dell-new-inspiron...s5yqgu35hee?pid=COMDAS5HHGFEBEVN#read-reviews
*www.flipkart.com/hp-pavilion-g6-22...368c-31e1-4f6f-8521-a2be747ad276#read-reviews (personal choice)


----------



## cacklebolt (Feb 13, 2013)

Anyone saw it??  Sam,  tkin??


----------



## tkin (Feb 13, 2013)

AlphaQ said:


> I have NEVER seen an MSI laptop in India.  Now since I have to wait a few more days,  I am reconsidering my options.  If I get an i3M + 7670m should i get it?
> 
> Troubling you again. Found 3 new laptops:
> HP Pavilion G6-2202TX Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win8/ 1GB Graph) - HP: Flipkart.com
> ...


If you are going for i5+7670m why not the HP 2049TX? It just dropped to 36k in flipkart.


----------



## bloodlife (Feb 13, 2013)

AlphaQ said:


> I have NEVER seen an MSI laptop in India.  Now since I have to wait a few more days,  I am reconsidering my options.  If I get an i3M + 7670m should i get it?
> 
> Troubling you again. Found 3 new laptops:
> HP Pavilion G6-2202TX Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win8/ 1GB Graph) - HP: Flipkart.com
> ...



sorry to interrupt,
@AlphaQ @tKin why not G6-2320TX(apart frm 6k & HDD diff) ?
In local shops i'm getting this @ 40-41.5K


----------



## cacklebolt (Feb 13, 2013)

bloodlife said:


> sorry to interrupt,
> @AlphaQ @tKin why not G6-2320TX(apart frm 6k & HDD diff) ?
> In local shops i'm getting this @ 40-41.5K


 I dont know about models.  Ask the pros mate. 



tkin said:


> If you are going for i5+7670m why not the HP 2049TX? It just dropped to 36k in flipkart.



Isn't it the one with a 14 inch screen?


----------



## bloodlife (Feb 13, 2013)

@AlphaQ Comparison of what i said.


----------



## Anish9218 (Feb 13, 2013)

@bloodlife - You getting g6-2320tx  for 40-41.5k??!!! Here I went to 2-3 dealers, they weren't going down below 43.5k


----------



## powerstarprince (Feb 14, 2013)

tkin said:


> If you are going for i5+7670m why not the HP 2049TX? It just dropped to 36k in flipkart.



Month & year of manufacture of 2049tx laptops is oct 12. so i think they will become old to buy now.. better to get freshly shipped models from g6


----------



## tkin (Feb 14, 2013)

shadow said:


> Month & year of manufacture of 2049tx laptops is oct 12. so i think they will become old to buy now.. better to get freshly shipped models from g6


Say wat? What's that have to do with the quality of the product, it still has the fastest config sub 40k, period.


----------



## powerstarprince (Feb 14, 2013)

tkin said:


> Say wat? What's that have to do with the quality of the product, it still has the fastest config sub 40k, period.



Just trying to figure out why the prices are being slashed so much, may be the stock getting old right... same time new models with different product numbers release with little to nothing different in config and prices kept moderate-high.


----------



## tkin (Feb 14, 2013)

shadow said:


> Just trying to figure out why the prices are being slashed so much, may be the stock getting old right... same time new models with different product numbers release with little to nothing different in config and prices kept moderate-high.


I have no idea why they're  giving a laptop for 36k which should be comfortably priced at 42-45k easy.


----------



## cacklebolt (Feb 14, 2013)

tkin said:


> I have no idea why they're  giving a laptop for 36k which should be comfortably priced at 42-45k easy.



just one last time . promise. please tell me how is this:
*www.flipkart.com/hp-pavilion-g6-22...NSHZ&ref=b258a8a5-b934-4989-af18-c7a6b8b9a7fd
HP Pavilion 2106TX Laptop (3rd Gen Ci3/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win7 HB/ 2GB Graph) - HP: Flipkart.com


----------



## tkin (Feb 14, 2013)

Option A is ok, but still slower than the 2049TX which is 1k cheaper.
Option B is daylight robbery, the same config I bought from Dell costs 35k.


----------



## cacklebolt (Feb 14, 2013)

tkin said:


> Option A is ok, but still slower than the 2049TX which is 1k cheaper.
> Option B is daylight robbery, the same config I bought from Dell costs 35k.



are you sure sir that the 2231tx is good enough ?  and thb , i would have got the 2049tx if it had had a 15.6 inch screen + island numpad keyboard.

so the 2231tx which i mentioned is better than the pavilion g6 2313ax with a10 which i had originally selected ,right ?

and i am confused. how exactly are these two different ???

why does the first one have a higher price ?


----------



## powerstarprince (Feb 14, 2013)

Just the model colour is white and rare


----------



## cacklebolt (Feb 14, 2013)

shadow said:


> Just the model colour is white and rare


1k more for a white model? Stupidest thing i have heard.  No offense to you shadow. I am just surprised by flipkart


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 14, 2013)

AlphaQ said:


> 1k more for a white model? Stupidest thing i have heard.  No offense to you shadow. I am just surprised by flipkart



I'm surprised why you are surprised. Not every one wants fastest config.


----------



## cacklebolt (Feb 14, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> I'm surprised why you are surprised. Not every one wants fastest config.



They are virtually identical sir. They shouldn't charge a premium for a different colour right?


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Feb 14, 2013)

AlphaQ said:


> are you sure sir that the 2231tx is good enough ?  and thb , i would have got the 2049tx if it had had a 15.6 inch screen + island numpad keyboard.
> 
> so the 2231tx which i mentioned is better than the pavilion g6 2313ax with a10 which i had originally selected ,right ?
> 
> ...


Better go for 2313ax rather than 2231tx. I own 2005ax with amd a8 processor and I get better performance than 2231tx(a hostelmate has this one) in DX11 AND DX10 GAMES. DX9 games play almost the same. And not to forget that is amd a8. I believe that the amd a10 will have far better gaming performance. So I'll advise you to either go for amd a10+7670 or intel core i5+7670(better option)



AlphaQ said:


> are you sure sir that the 2231tx is good enough ?  and thb , i would have got the 2049tx if it had had a 15.6 inch screen + island numpad keyboard.
> 
> so the 2231tx which i mentioned is better than the pavilion g6 2313ax with a10 which i had originally selected ,right ?
> 
> ...


Better go for 2313ax rather than 2231tx. I own 2005ax with amd a8 processor and I get better performance than 2231tx(a hostelmate has this one) in DX11 AND DX10 GAMES. DX9 games play almost the same. And not to forget that is amd a8. I believe that the amd a10 will have far better gaming performance. So I'll advise you to either go for amd a10+7670 or intel core i5+7670(better option)


----------



## cacklebolt (Feb 14, 2013)

Harsh Pranami said:


> Better go for 2313ax rather than 2231tx. I own 2005ax with amd a8 processor and I get better performance than 2231tx(a hostelmate has this one) in DX11 AND DX10 GAMES. DX9 games play almost the same. And not to forget that is amd a8. I believe that the amd a10 will have far better gaming performance. So I'll advise you to either go for amd a10+7670 or intel core i5+7670(better option)
> 
> 
> Better go for 2313ax rather than 2231tx. I own 2005ax with amd a8 processor and I get better performance than 2231tx(a hostelmate has this one) in DX11 AND DX10 GAMES. DX9 games play almost the same. And not to forget that is amd a8. I believe that the amd a10 will have far better gaming performance. So I'll advise you to either go for amd a10+7670 or intel core i5+7670(better option)



That's helped me!!!


----------



## tkin (Feb 14, 2013)

Harsh Pranami said:


> Better go for 2313ax rather than 2231tx. I own 2005ax with amd a8 processor and I get better performance than 2231tx(a hostelmate has this one) in DX11 AND DX10 GAMES. DX9 games play almost the same. And not to forget that is amd a8. I believe that the amd a10 will have far better gaming performance. So I'll advise you to either go for amd a10+7670 or intel core i5+7670(better option)
> 
> 
> Better go for 2313ax rather than 2231tx. I own 2005ax with amd a8 processor and I get better performance than f(a hostelmate has this one) in DX11 AND DX10 GAMES. DX9 games play almost the same. And not to forget that is amd a8. I believe that the amd a10 will have far better gaming performance. So I'll advise you to either go for amd a10+7670 or intel core i5+7670(better option)


Your hostel mate is daft, tell him to update drivers to UNIFL 13.1, A8 is a lot slower than i3, i3 competes with A10 and beats it in 99% benchmarks, i5 leaves A10 in dust: Intel Core i3-3110M Ivy Bridge versus i3-2370M Sandy Bridge (page 1: Sandy Bridge versus Ivy Bridge, Core i3 versus i5) - BeHardware

And afaik Dual graphics only woks in two games, google it, it actually decreases performance in a lot of titles, specially newer titles like AC3, Dirt 3 works, and some say FC3 does, but that's it.

Right now, the 2049TX @ 36k is the best sub 45k option, if not the 2313AX is a good idea, but i3 models are just as good.


----------

